# Biểu hiện của tiểu nhiều lần



## Tuyết 8291 (16/10/19)

Đi tiểu nhiều lần trong ngày mặc dầu không uống quá nhiều nước gây ra sự khó chịu, bất tiện trong cuộc sống của người bệnh. Những chuyên gia Nam Khoa của chúng tôi cho biết: có đa dạng nguyên nhân dẫn tới hiện trạng đi tiểu nhiều lần có thể là do sinh lý cũng có thể là do bệnh lý.





​
*Đi tiểu nhiều lần là bị bệnh gì? *
Nguồn gốc đi tiểu nhiều lần:

*Đi tiểu nhiều lần do các bệnh đường tiết niệu*
– Nhiễm khuẩn đường tiết niệu: trạng thái viêm nhiễm đường tiết niệu gây nên kích thích bàng quang và niệu đạo để làm rỗng bàng quang dẫn tới thường xuyên buồn tiểu, tiểu nhiều lần. Nhiễm khuẩn đường tiết niệu có thể kèm theo triệu chứng như đi tiểu buốt, tiểu ra máu…

– Viêm bàng quang kẽ: Viêm bàng quang kẽ thường không rõ nguyên nhân. Bệnh thường có các triệu chứng điển hình như đau vùng bụng dưới hoặc hố chậu, tiểu cấp, tiểu nhiều lần.

– Hẹp niệu đạo: Hẹp niệu đạocó thể là do u xơ tuyến tiền liệt lành tính, những bệnh truyền nhiễm qua đường tình dục, tổn thương niệu đạo hoặc khung xương chậu, viêm niệu đạo kinh niên. Sẽ có thể có những triệu chứng khác đi kèm như: đi tiểu đau buốt, ra máu trong nước tiểu, tinh dịch, dương vật sưng to.

– Hội chứng bàng quang kích thích: bàng quang co thắt không kiểm soát gây nên tình trạng tiểu gấp, tiểu nhiều lần ngay cả khi bàng quang ít nước giải. Triệu chứng tất nhiên là tiểu không kiểm soát (tiểu không tự chủ).

– Ung thư bàng quang: Khối u phát triển, lấn chiếm, chèn lấn bàng quang dẫn tới chảy máu, tiểu nhiều lần.

– Sỏi, dị vật đường tiết niệu: Sỏi hay dị vật chuyển di cọ xát, kích thích vào cổ bàng quang gây tiểu nhiều lần, tiểu không hết,… sỏi cũng có thể gây tắc các đường tiểu. Có thể thấy các triệu chứng như: đi tiểu đau, lượng nước giải giảm, đau vùng thận, có thể tiểu ra máu…

– Suy tuyến thượng thận: gây giảm tiết các hormone từ tuyến thượng thận. Những triệu chứng khác bao gồm: mệt mỏi, ăn mất ngon, sụt cân, buồn nôn, nôn mửa, ỉa chảy, huyết áp thấp, hạ đường huyết và trầm cảm. Đi tiểu nhiều lần do bệnh lý tuyến tiền liệt

– U xơ tuyến tiền liệt: Tuyến tiền liệt tăng sinh (tăng sinh lành tính tuyến tiền liệt, ung thư tuyến tiền liệt) có thể gây chèn lấn vào niệu đạo, kích thích bàng quang ngay cả khi mang ít nước giải vẫn muốn đi tiểu dẫn tới tiểu nhiều lần.

– Viêm tuyến tiền liệt: thường xảy ra ở độ tuổi bạn trẻ và đứng tuổi, có biểu hiện tiểu nhiều, tiểu gấp, nước giải với dạng màu trắng, tiểu dắt, tiểu khó, nước giải chảy dạng tia nhỏ

Đi tiểu nhiều lần do các bệnh nội tiết

– Đái tháo đường: Đái tháo đường gây tiểu nhiều, ngoài ra có thể mang đến những biểu lộ như khát nước, khô da, sụt cân…

– Đái tháo nhạt: Tiểu nhiều lần do đái tháo nhạt thường đi kèm có tiểu số lượng nhiều (trên 2500 ml mỗi ngày). Căn nguyên do giảm tiết hormon chống bài niệu (ADH) từ tuyến im (đái tháo nhạt do tuyến yên) hoặc do thận không kém đáp ứng với ADH (đái tháo nhạt do thận).

*Đi tiểu nhiều lần do các nguồn gốc khác*
– Thương tổn thần kinh: tổn thương các dây thần kinh (do tai biến mạch não, chấn thương tủy sống…) điều khiển hoạt động hàng quang dẫn tới tiểu nhiều lần, tiểu gấp.

– Stress: Đi tiểu nhiều lần là một triệu chứng thường gặp do có sự lo âu, xảy ra mang các bệnh nhân bị trầm cảm và rối loạn giấc ngủ

– Mất ngủ, ngưng thở lúc ngủ.

– Tiêu dùng thuốc lợi tiểu: Việc dùng thuốc lợi tiểu trong điều trị tăng áp huyết hoặc điều trị thừa dịch cóthể gây tiểu nhiều lần.

– Sau xạ trị lúc điều trị ung thư (tuyến tiền liệt, bàng quang hay ung thư cơ quan vùng hố chậu…)

– U vùng ngoài bàng quang: xâm lấn, chèn lấn kích thích bàng quang gây tiểu nhiều lần.


----------

